# Tips on fishing La Sue Ann



## Ransom244 (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm going to La Sue Ann on May 17th. I've never been there so i'm just wondering if you need a boat or can you fish from the banks. And what should i bring in order to catch the blue gills.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

There are some shore only ponds there, but for the most part, a small boat, kayak, or canoe would be ideal as there isn't shore access at every pond. There are definitely places you can access from shore though as well. If you are shorebound ask the ranger and get advice on where to try. 

I always used a small jig/waxworm under a bobber and casted another small jig. Never took long to get fish. Vary the depth, work near shorelines (but not right off them) or weeds, or dropoffs, and keep experimenting until you get hits. Once you figure it out you don't have to wait long for bites. I never fished it this early in the year though.


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

I am not positive but I believe the ODNR website has a contour map of lake la su an. On the big lake there is deep spot, you can see on the map, where I have caught alot of LM bass with a baby minus and jigs with trailers. As for bluegills I do not know any hot spots, just have fun and poke around until you find them.


----------



## smallwaterDon (Jul 5, 2006)

Small jigs and rooster tails will catch you plenty of BG at La Su An. You'll
catch your fair share of LM Bass too using the same lures. Been going there
off and on for years now and I have never had to use live bait to catch 
and fish there. Fish La Su An from a boat. Other lakes and ponds can be fished from the bank. Just move around if they are not biting in one spot. 
You should come back spoiled from fishing there.


----------



## Ransom244 (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for the replys,

I have a 17' deep v that I didn't want to take considering the price of gas, but it looks like i'm going to have to take it, also, I couldn't find a smaller boat in time, hopefully the rain holds off enough to have a good time. I would love to bring home a mess of bull blue gills.


----------



## dsabass (Apr 16, 2005)

tell us how you did and the water temps if you can.

Have a great time.


----------



## Bubba's Toy (May 17, 2008)

Hi guys! I'm new to the forum, but I saw the thread about LaSuAn and thought I'd reply. My 10yr old son and I went thursday and the water temp was 61degrees, and the water clarity was good. Fishing was pretty tough, but we managed to bring home a dozen gills, 2 were 8.5in. They are not in their spawning beds yet, atleast on the big lake. I think we might try a smaller lake next weekend. Looks like the weather is supposed to heat up this week. 

My son is an avid fisherman, and outfish's me most of the time. He also caught 6 bass to my 0 on thursday. LOL He also managed 2 fish ohio awards last year. 9.5in bluegill, and a 26.5in channel cat. Both caught on ultralight equipment. The cat was a fight for sure, but he handled it well.


----------



## Ransom244 (Aug 7, 2007)

Well it was a good time out on the water, I managed to catch and release about 25 bass in the morning on a spinnerbait, and about 12 bass in the afternoon also on a spinnerbait. I attempted to fish for gills but the wind was blowing too hard and i couldnt keep the boat still enough, and i only brought one anchor, still i caught 5 blue gills around 7-8 inches. The water temp was around 62 degrees,  the amount of weeds was unreal! Around the whole lake the weeds were up to the top of the water out to 6-8 ft of water which made fishing a little tough. But it was a great day of fishing, about 3 dozen bass (7-12 inches) in about 5 hrs of fishing cant beat that.


----------



## Bubba's Toy (May 17, 2008)

I noticed that also. I don't remember it being that weedy lastyear. We are heading there this saturday to fish Lake LaVere. It took 30min of hitting redial to get a reservation!


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

no kidding about hitting redial, la su an and laverne are completely booked for sunday.


----------



## Ransom244 (Aug 7, 2007)

A guy was fly fishing Laverne on Sat. he said he caught about 60 bass and about 60 sunfish and gills, 12 gills over 8 inches


----------



## Bubba's Toy (May 17, 2008)

I'm hoping the water temp is better on lavere. Being smaller and shallower might help the temp out. Although this cool weather isn't helping!

BTW: We did have a cold front go thru the evening before we were there last week. That definantly didn't help!


----------

